# Today's Report- no morels yet



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

Got up to 70 today and I couldn't stand it. Loaded up the boat and my lovely wife and we went straight to the area where we found morels last year. Took some soil temp readings: 56-57 F and I figured we were early but it was a nice evening wandering around with my wife in the woods. Did find a tremendous pile of scat which is too big for any known animal in these parts. Got pics and a sample. Can you say - Sasquatch?


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

I would guess a bear. I found a fresh pile one summer day, while walking, north of Helen in the Natl. Forest. A few moments after we spotted it, we heard some kind of huge animal lumbering wildly down the side of the ridge we were on top of, it was running to get away from us. I am certain it was a bear. The pile was about as big around as a dinner plate. The animal had been turning big rocks over, that were lodged in the moss on the roadway we were on, like the pages of a book, looking for bugs underneath them.


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

I thought the same. We have the occasional bear wandering through but the local DNR Biologist said he is certain it is hog, BIG hog. I've caught 200+ pounders and their pile ain't nothing like this one. Can you say smoked sausage? Going out Monday, will post any positive finds.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

stripernut said:


> I thought the same. We have the occasional bear wandering through but the local DNR Biologist said he is certain it is hog, BIG hog. I've caught 200+ pounders and their pile ain't nothing like this one. Can you say smoked sausage? Going out Monday, will post any positive finds.


Yes, the pile I saw in N Ga. was a large spiral, continuous, and alarmingly big. It was very fresh, wet, flies all over it. The animal we heard lumbering away was making that kind of ba-doomp-ba-doomp-ba-doomp sound that a bear would make, not the kind of noise a pig would create.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

And by the way, someone on the AL facebook mushroom page just posted a photo of a clump of 3 morels they claim were picked TODAY. I'm waiting for them to say what county it was.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Myself and @T tom were Believing Yall would begin finding on the 21st which is also Tom's Birthday... We and also @finderoftheshrooms were talking about coming down to Augusta soon as we Confirmed Solid Reports of Findings.
but now you may have Read , that finder fell on ice and Broke both of His Wrists Sunday night.. Good news is he should be Healed by mid April and that's right on time for our Own Home Areas we Hunt.
but looks like we won't be in the Woods with Yall down there this year... 
Still; we will be Watching and Hunting with you Online here...
Give it all you got !! let's Enjoy !!
Thank You from Wade


----------



## Clawley (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi y'all, new to the forum. Not new to morels. Soil temperatures in my area(Cobb) are looking like mid 50's with no fruits present at my early spots. Going out tomorrow to check another. Looking forward to a safe and bountiful season with everyone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2019)

wade said:


> Myself and @T tom were Believing Yall would begin finding on the 21st which is also Tom's Birthday... We and also @finderoftheshrooms were talking about coming down to Augusta soon as we Confirmed Solid Reports of Findings.
> but now you may have Read , that finder fell on ice and Broke both of His Wrists Sunday night.. Good news is he should be Healed by mid April and that's right on time for our Own Home Areas we Hunt.
> but looks like we won't be in the Woods with Yall down there this year...
> Still; we will be Watching and Hunting with you Online here...
> ...


A couple of broken wrists won't keep me out of the woods.. Im just not supposed to drive, but I can still navigate and swipe my debit card at a gas pump..


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

finderoftheshrooms said:


> A couple of broken wrists won't keep me out of the woods.. Im just not supposed to drive, but I can still navigate and swipe my debit card at a gas pump..


Finder, love to see you dedication, I assume that even if you had broken both legs you would want Wade and I to drag you through the woods on something like a plastic toboggan sled with a six-pack in your lap. Mend quickly my friend.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

mmh - doesn't a fifth weigh less than a six-pack?
jus' think'n . . . .
'course that's what always gits me in trouble . . .


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

wade said:


> Myself and @T tom were Believing Yall would begin finding on the 21st which is also Tom's Birthday... We and also @finderoftheshrooms were talking about coming down to Augusta soon as we Confirmed Solid Reports of Findings.
> but now you may have Read , that finder fell on ice and Broke both of His Wrists Sunday night.. Good news is he should be Healed by mid April and that's right on time for our Own Home Areas we Hunt.
> but looks like we won't be in the Woods with Yall down there this year...
> Still; we will be Watching and Hunting with you Online here...
> ...


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

wade said:


> Myself and @T tom were Believing Yall would begin finding on the 21st which is also Tom's Birthday... We and also @finderoftheshrooms were talking about coming down to Augusta soon as we Confirmed Solid Reports of Findings.
> but now you may have Read , that finder fell on ice and Broke both of His Wrists Sunday night.. Good news is he should be Healed by mid April and that's right on time for our Own Home Areas we Hunt.
> but looks like we won't be in the Woods with Yall down there this year...
> Still; we will be Watching and Hunting with you Online here...
> ...


If ya'll decide to come "down" this way let me know. I'd like to meet you. If you don't want to meet up I understand.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

stripernut said:


> If ya'll decide to come "down" this way let me know. I'd like to meet you. If you don't want to meet up I understand.


 @stripernut and Others it is Our intention, and We'd hoped to be invited to Hunt together some..
Thank You


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

sb said:


> mmh - doesn't a fifth weigh less than a six-pack?
> jus' think'n . . . .
> 'course that's what always gits me in trouble . . .


I’m not sure what would weigh more but I do know the emptier they are the less they weigh.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

I am a bit concerned, no nighttime Morel dreams yet.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

I've had two already and my gang is already tired of me talkin' about the upcoming season. Funny that every year the dreams are so similar except the location changes. Now if my season would just pan out to see as many morels and in as prime condition as in my dreams. :- )


----------



## DIYDi (Feb 4, 2019)

eidolon said:


> And by the way, someone on the AL facebook mushroom page just posted a photo of a clump of 3 morels they claim were picked TODAY. I'm waiting for them to say what county it was.


Take a closer look @eidolon , there are six in the picture  It was in Montgomery and another find yesterday by someone else around Birmingham. Game is on!


----------

